# KA24DE help



## Darkroom1428 (May 7, 2004)

I'm having a hard time finding a KA24DE near me. I did a search and could not find the info i was needing. So i was wanting to know if a KA24DE in a 98+ Frontier or a KA24DE in a Altima be able to fit in my 1992 240sx. What would need to be changed to make one of this engines work.

Thanks


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Well if nissan contiued to give us the friendly as* rapping that they did with the KA24E that I have seached for then they may not interchange at all. Have your local wrecking yard do an interchange on them that should tell you if it will also most interchange programs will tell what needs to be changed unless it is a magor design difference like manifolds won't bolt up and what not. Might look into getting a short block however more compatible probally again going off of my 24E experience.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.car-part.com

no, a KA out of an alty won't work. the FWD and RWD models are slightly different. exactly what, I don't know, but I do know the manifolds are completely different on them. no clue on the truck motor though.

telling us where you live might help too.

try some of the other 240SX forums as well. I found an engine and tranny 20 miles from my house for $400 last week by searching another 240 forum.


----------



## Darkroom1428 (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info but i did search car-part.com and the nearst to me is a 93 240sx ka24de engine in phoenix for 1000.09. I live in northern az near the Four Corners Area. In Riverside, CA there is an engine but i would need to drive 11 hours with a truck so price of getting that would be around 600. A guy in Las Vegas has a good price but waiting on info.

Does anyone know what is different on the engines, also could a s14 engine work?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

an s14 engine can werk, but its wise to go for the 95 s14 as the 96-up had OBD-II, and thats not fun..also, you'll still need the manifolds off the S13 to fit right..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

speaking of frontiers, a KA24DE turbo kit would fit on the Frotier KA with only minor modification, right? that would be so badass.


----------

